# Im getting worst every day



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

Because of my wired symptoms 
I can't make sure that im dealing with dpdr 
I feel everything in my body its to much light i can't feel with my body parts or myself 
I feel everything in my room is changed for example the socket places and the furniture places all it feels like it changed 
And horrible numbness feeling just like my body turned to air
Problems with speaking problems with visions I can't understand anything around me


----------



## razel123 (Nov 17, 2015)

I feel many of the same symptoms you do. You're not alone. Sometimes I feel I'm getting worse each day and if you keep focusing on it , it will feel worse , even though it's actually not getting worse. Try reversing your thought process and think positive. You'll feel better and it will be easier to feel more positive the more you try.

I feel like I'm in the dumps right now but I know it will get better for all of us.


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

razel123 said:


> I feel many of the same symptoms you do. You're not alone. Sometimes I feel I'm getting worse each day and if you keep focusing on it , it will feel worse , even though it's actually not getting worse. Try reversing your thought process and think positive. You'll feel better and it will be easier to feel more positive the more you try.
> I feel like I'm in the dumps right now but I know it will get better for all of us.


Im trying to be positive but my wired symptoms and my wired thoughts it make worst


----------



## razel123 (Nov 17, 2015)

I feel ya 100% believe me. Do you do anything to keep your mind off of these thoughts and feelings ?


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

razel123 said:


> I feel ya 100% believe me. Do you do anything to keep your mind off of these thoughts and feelings ?


Im trying but my body sensitisation reminding me with this nightmare because i almost can feel with my body with my self i feel like my head is empty and sometimes if i wake up i feelmy body is flat


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Are you seeing a doc? It sounds like you could use a psych eval. Many of us here require treatment. Those symptoms sound very unpleasant, debilitating I assume.


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

Surfer Rosa said:


> Are you seeing a doc? It sounds like you could use a psych eval. Many of us here require treatment. Those symptoms sound very unpleasant, debilitating I assume.


Im going to see one this day


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Ezio,What do you mean by Socket Places.?


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

Gersh said:


> Ezio,What do you mean by Socket Places.?


electrical plugs connection


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Do you feel connected with into an electrical outlet?You Feel electrified?


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

How did the visit to the doc go?


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

Surfer Rosa said:


> How did the visit to the doc go?


I visit the neurologist and i do MRI every thing was fine


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm glad everything is okay in that department. How about a psychiatrist?


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

Surfer Rosa said:


> I'm glad everything is okay in that department. How about a psychiatrist?


Icant visit him the hospital is far from my house


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Distraction has helped me tremendously.. Also black currant seed oil. Please give it a try


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Ezio said:


> Icant visit him the hospital is far from my house


What country are you from?


----------



## eyeholes (Nov 24, 2015)

idk if this will help you, but i have also slowly been feeling worse every day. i attribute alot of it to my current shitty situation, being homeless for awhile, fathers decline in health and having to watch him go thru so much pain and just general depression of it all. i also smoked weed again a few weeks back and that fucked my dp and anxiety up for a short while. but last nite while being anxious and DR'd out the ass, i just told myself simply that at the end of the day i am in control and pretty much "go fuck yourself dp" lol. in fact shortly after i told myself this, i calmed down and even noticed like half of my dr literally melt away in seconds, still feel decent today. sounds silly but ive noticed since getting dp that the times when you reassure yourself mentally tell yourself its fine sort of psych yourself up in a way, that it works. i believe your perspective goes a very long way in this all and if you just tell yourself that you'll be fine and actually believe it then you can sort of break out of the anxiety/worry/dp loop for awhile.


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

Surfer Rosa said:


> What country are you from?


Bahrain


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

eyeholes said:


> idk if this will help you, but i have also slowly been feeling worse every day. i attribute alot of it to my current shitty situation, being homeless for awhile, fathers decline in health and having to watch him go thru so much pain and just general depression of it all. i also smoked weed again a few weeks back and that fucked my dp and anxiety up for a short while. but last nite while being anxious and DR'd out the ass, i just told myself simply that at the end of the day i am in control and pretty much "go fuck yourself dp" lol. in fact shortly after i told myself this, i calmed down and even noticed like half of my dr literally melt away in seconds, still feel decent today. sounds silly but ive noticed since getting dp that the times when you reassure yourself mentally tell yourself its fine sort of psych yourself up in a way, that it works. i believe your perspective goes a very long way in this all and if you just tell yourself that you'll be fine and actually believe it then you can sort of break out of the anxiety/worry/dp loop for awhile.


I didn't touch any drugs in my life my story begins before 4 months when i was in swimming pool with my friends in that day i felt that im watching everything in slowmotion 
I freaked out after that day i was feeling everything was slowdown and i felt im losing my memorys and become a new person so i had a panic attack 
When i go to the hospital they gived me cipralex which my other symptoms it comes out when i use it like i cant feel with my body my sensitivity very low Even if I touch something i can't feel i'm touching 
I cant think or remember or imagine 
Something terrible


----------



## plaidpajamas (Dec 8, 2015)

You said you have had this for 4 months?

Well when I first had it it was so overwhelming, scary and unbearable.

But once you realise this disorder cant hurt you, that you are NOT going crazy and never ever will go crazy and that you aren't alone in this it should get much easier.

Give yourself a break, don't fight the DPDR but learn to coast with it.

It's hard to do but it can be done!


----------

